# NZ Aircraft maintenance engineering courses



## sabeerna (Jan 20, 2017)

Hi All,

I am looking for a Aircraft maintenance engineering course in NZ. Could you please help me on:

Best University
Best Course
Duration - Intake etc.

Thanks & Regards
-Sabeer


----------



## escapedtonz (Apr 6, 2012)

Just google it. There won't be many and educational facilities in NZ are all pretty good.
Just make sure the course of study and the qualification is sufficient in order to satisfy any future visa requirements if you'd like to get a skilled job and stay longer.


----------

